# Latest pics of Millies babies



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Approx a week and a half/two weeks of age (4 x broken black tan babies) - just starting to develop their tan tummies xx

Keeping this one:

























This one already has a home to go to when he/she is big enough:









remaining two:








and...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The bottom baby is a cutee  Beatiful meeces


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they have tan bellies?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah they have their tan tummies. Not as much tan as i was expecting, but perhaps it will darken in once they grow a bit more. They're not even 2 weeks of age yet, so there's time yet  xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ooooh! Absolutely gorgeous! Well done you (or should I say the meeces) x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol :lol: i'll be breeding them again once Millie is ready. can't wait. Plus i've got 4 pregnant does at the moment. Lord knows what they're going to have colour wise and marking wise. I love the waiting game  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

TOO CUTE!!! :mrgreen:

I love your meeces; they are so beautiful, and I just keep hoping I'll be able to breed broken black tans soon....


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

*Keeps fingers crossed for you* xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanna see the bellies! Itsybitsybabybellies!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i'll try and get some pics tomorrow. surprisingly they don't have much tan on them :? I will try and get pics tomorrow....if the wriggly little things will stay still!! they're out exploring their enclosure with the mum at the moment lol :lol: super tame already, literally step onto my hand


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it when they're that tame. My store mice don't get like that, but my babies do.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm lucky as all my mice are really tame, breeding adults and the babies - they're all daft but cuddly and tame. a few of them come to me when called too - especially Lily, she's a big squishy softy! xx


----------

